
Plankalkül: The First High-Level Programming Language and Its Implementation - headalgorithm
https://web.archive.org/web/20141018204625/http://www.zib.de:80/zuse/Inhalt/Programme/Plankalkuel/Plankalkuel-Report/Plankalkuel-Report.htm
======
Rochus
Here is a PDF of the paper where you can also see the code examples embedded
in the text:
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/250809396_Plankalku...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/250809396_Plankalkul_The_First_High-
Level_Programming_Language_and_its_Implementation)

